# What to wear in Hokkaido during mid december



## last-trainhome

Hi, im leaving for Hokkaido on 21st Dec. So im wondering what to wear. I certainly dont want to look like a walking dumpling!


----------



## chamel

*Re: What to wear*



last-trainhome said:


> Hi, im leaving for Hokkaido on 21st Dec. So im wondering what to wear. I certainly dont want to look like a walking dumpling!


I live in Hokkaido and normally wear long johns (long underwear) top and bottom. regular pants, long sleeve shirt, and a down jacket. Gloves and a knit hat to cover your ears is also a recommendation.

Other than that you should be warm enough. The key is to layer your clothes that way if you get hot you can start removing some. I am a hot person by nature so don't need much clothes, but have been known in the coldest time (Jan) to wear long underwear, sweats and pants. Unless you will be outside for a long extended time the first thing I mentioned should be enough.

Have fun on your visit. Hokkaido is amazing all year around. But my favorite time is winter.


----------

